# Deputy Sheriff Shane Thomas Detwiler



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Shane Thomas Detwiler 
*Chambers County Sheriff's Office
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, July 13, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, July 13, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Deceased
Deputy Shane Detwiler was shot and killed as he and a state trooper searched a mobile home after responding to the scene of a shooting.

The initial shooting occurred when a female occupant of the mobile home fired at a utility worker who was attempting to shut the home's water off. Deputy Detwiler and two troopers responded to the scene and took the female into custody.

Deputy Detwiler and one of the troopers then began to search the home for other occupants. When they reached the back bedroom, the woman's husband opened fire, fatally wounding Deputy Detwiler.

The trooper returned fire as he dragged Deputy Detwiler from the home.

The male subject, who was a former reserve police officer, was found dead from a gunshot wound approximately nine hours later.

Deputy Detwiler had served with the Chambers County Sheriff's Office for only two months. He had previously served as a game warden with the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department and as a special agent with the U.S. Army Military Intelligence while deployed to Iraq.

He is survived by his wife, three children, parents, and sister.
Agency Contact Information
Chambers County Sheriff's Office
201 North Court
PO Box 998
Anahuac, TX 77514

Phone: (409) 267-8318

_*Please contact the Chambers County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Ilyas (Jan 22, 2007)

RIP


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP deputy


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Detwiler.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

RIP


----------



## JTBUDDMAN (Jul 2, 2009)

Rest In Peace Brother!!!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Deputy Detwiler


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP deputy


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

RIP


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

R.I.P & God Bless.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------

